
Why i left. - fananta
http://fahd.im/post/59277093553/why-i-left
======
angersock
Rather entertaining contrast in the article:

"we need to chase after ambiguous and unsolved problems; not the problems of
today, but the problems of tomorrow. we need to chase after our perception of
“the future”."

compared with

"over the next year, i want to focus on consumer web: local buy-sell, event
planning, recipe sharing, and reliving shared memories."

Yes, because these are truly futuristic and untapped problem areas. C'mon,
dude, try something else.

------
jnich
I take it that the "golden handcuffs" were longer than the 4 months he stayed.
Cheers on following his vision.

